# Coleman Canoe (Trolling Motor Question)



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

I was thinking about picking up a VERY small trolling motor. I have seen a few that could possibly work has anyone messed with this. Something like this but I dont know how thrust and how much you would need for a 15' canoe with about 500lbs on it. 

Here is a example of something I was looking for
http://www.shipstore.com/SS/HTML/SEV/SEVSBM.html

I also seen a few things where I might be able to rig a Minnkota Endura with a 30" shaft. 

Thanks for any advice or help


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

30 lb thrust will do the job, but I would go with the motor guide 36 lb thrust and 30" shaft. You want some power if you are going any distance or going against current. You definitely want to stay with the 30" shaft in a canoe. Otherwise your arm will be above your head when it's on the tiller and that will get uncomfortable really quickly.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

square back or 2 ended?

i have used one in the 30 pound range and one that was 47 pound, couldnt tell a big difference,my buddy has a square back gannoe and uses a biggger motor and is slower that my double ender. made a homemade mount that holds motor center of my canoe weight never been to much an issue, stick with shorter shaft though dude is right sore backs aplenty.

i will tell you i don't use mine on river to often sometimes i curse that i bring it with the extra weight but sometimes youll get extra fish going thru holes again, it does make lake trips a lot nicer.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

just checkin signature


----------



## OHF1 (Sep 20, 2008)

For what it is worth, I use a 32# thrust trolling motor on a 19' Grumman square back canoe and it works great. Had three pretty good sized guys in it last year on nimi, and got around with no problem at all. By myself, I could darn near ski behind it!


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

edit


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I was recommending more thrust, but I should make it clear that I'm pushing an OldTowne Predator with a transom. It's pretty much a jonboat with a pointy front. The 36 lb does a fine job, but you definitely aren't doing any skiing with it


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I tried a troll motor on my old town once(not square back) and it was really hard to get it to go straight.


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

Sleprock said:


> square back or 2 ended?
> 
> i have used one in the 30 pound range and one that was 47 pound, couldnt tell a big difference,my buddy has a square back gannoe and uses a biggger motor and is slower that my double ender. made a homemade mount that holds motor center of my canoe weight never been to much an issue, stick with shorter shaft though dude is right sore backs aplenty.
> 
> i will tell you i don't use mine on river to often sometimes i curse that i bring it with the extra weight but sometimes youll get extra fish going thru holes again, it does make lake trips a lot nicer.


Sorry for not replying sooner. It is not a square back it is two ended canoe. What is going to be the best way to mount it to the boat. I have been looking at different things cant seem to come up with something that looks like it is going to be secure. 

I mainly want the motor for going out on Dillon Lake and a few of the inland areas on some of the smaller lakes.

So look at motorguide as well?


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

Drewhop said:


> I was thinking about picking up a VERY small trolling motor. I have seen a few that could possibly work has anyone messed with this. Something like this but I dont know how thrust and how much you would need for a 15' canoe with about 500lbs on it.
> 
> Here is a example of something I was looking for
> http://www.shipstore.com/SS/HTML/SEV/SEVSBM.html
> ...


I would NOT buy a sevylor ... I have one for my kayak, and the damned thing is absolutely feeble. Catch one little weed on the prop and the motor craps out ... you have to stop and clean it off. In open water it works okay but I can paddle a lot faster.

Jim


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Drewhop said:


> Sorry for not replying sooner. It is not a square back it is two ended canoe. What is going to be the best way to mount it to the boat. I have been looking at different things cant seem to come up with something that looks like it is going to be secure.
> 
> I mainly want the motor for going out on Dillon Lake and a few of the inland areas on some of the smaller lakes.
> 
> So look at motorguide as well?


This looks like a pretty simple design that anyone could build.
http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...=&itemExposureFlag=Y&imageFunctionIndicator=5


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> This looks like a pretty simple design that anyone could build.
> http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...=&itemExposureFlag=Y&imageFunctionIndicator=5


The mount from LLBean looks very nice. But with three boards and an angle or two, it seems far more elaborate than necessary. The mount on the motor itself will adjust to any thrust-angle needed, so all you really need to attach the motor to the boat is a single board running across the gunwhales. Inch and a half to two inches square is about right. Mount it to the gunwhales with a single quarter-inch carriage bolt and a wing nut on each side, head end of the bolt down. I have done this a couple of times.

Jim


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> This looks like a pretty simple design that anyone could build.
> http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...=&itemExposureFlag=Y&imageFunctionIndicator=5


I can simplify that and add a dash of hill billy in and be good to go. Now to find a decent trolling motor. Think I am going to hit up the local boat store tomorrow see what they have in there. I know he is a bit overpriced but I can compare prices and get a visual on some things.


----------



## MJS (Sep 14, 2006)

I have a minn koda 30# thrust 30" shaft on a 17 ft flat bottom canoe, I made
a transom similar to LL beans and it pushes the canoe fine. I was using it mostly on small lakes and ponds. I have since gotton a 14' boat with a bow mount motor and will sell my minn koda (used 15 hrs or less) and the transom if interested PM me.
Mike


----------

